# Tropheus sp. mpimbwe "orange cheek" Msalaba spawn



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Video(HD):*

*



*
Johnathan.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you.

*Part two:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyJcE82l ... ideo_title

.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow......beautiful


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice fish!!

Hi Johnathan!!

I would like to ask you some questions about nutrition Tropheus.

What foods you used??
How many times a day feed your fish?
Do you mix different types of food or use just one?
How much you give a certain food for one of your colonies?

Thanks in advance for answers!!


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you *Antuni*.

We feed our WC adults only with "Sera granugrin", once a day.
It's very important not to feed tropheus more than they need, as they seems hungry all the time.
You should feed them 7-8 pellets for each fish.

Hope it helped ya :thumb:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks *PCircle85* :thumb:


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice vids and pic. (as usual) , lovely looking Troph, cheers for posting..... :fish:

Cheers, Sean :thumb:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Sean.


----------

